# 7 week old sleep routine



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

Can you tell me what sort of routine we should have at 7 weeks. He goes to bed at 9 and will sleep til 3 then has to be cuddled back to sleep- can take up to an hour and always wakes up at 530 -this isn t hunger but a cuddle on me sends him back to sleep for an hour. I know this isnt right so can you suggest how to encourage sleep in the early hours.
Thanks Sarah


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Sarah

How are things??

Not all babies at this age have a set ''sleeping rountine''. They like to be cuddled for reassurance. He should still be having a wake time in the night as he doesnt know difference between day/night...this will come as he becomes more active in the day.

You could lie him in his cot and place your hand of his tummy and go ''schhh''...it will let him know that you are there but wont pick him up.

jxx


----------



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi Jeanette, he slept til 4 and then fed and then up at six. Can you tell me is there a reason he gets up an hour and a half exactly after that night feed?? Is it tummy ache? or is it just waking time? - he isnt hungry really....
Thanks
Sarah


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Sarah

It could be a waking timel. But babies like us drift in and out of a deep sleep so it could his ''lstirring time''

Jxx


----------

